
Ask HN: Best book/document you've seen explaining a code base - dookahku
Hi,<p>I&#x27;ve taken it upon myself to write a document explaining our code, how data flows through it, what classes relate to each other, etc.<p>I&#x27;ve started on a rough outline but I want to know what best document&#x27;s you&#x27;ve read that explained a code base to you?<p>What was your favorite?
======
chauhankiran
I have not completely read yet but one of my favorite is : Lions' Commentary
on UNIX 6th Edition, with Source Code[0]

[0].
[http://www.lemis.com/grog/Documentation/Lions/](http://www.lemis.com/grog/Documentation/Lions/)

------
Cheyana
A little old...C Database Development by Al Stevens.

~~~
dookahku
I'll check it out

Edit: OK, I was looking at his amazon page; he's very prolific.

I found his website: [http://www.alstevens.com/](http://www.alstevens.com/)

He writes mystery novels, books on ventriloquism, diabetes. A ton. I'm more
than a little fascinated now!

